# Berwick Shipyard website



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

After over a year's hard work, Billy Swan has got this website onto the net yesterday. For some reason a google search for "berwick shipyard" didn't bring it up. However if you type in the address http//:www.berwickshipyard.com/ it should come up. Let me know if you find it success fully, thanks, graham(Thumb)


----------



## trawlercook (Aug 19, 2005)

hi graham,looks like it could build into a very nice and useful sight may i congraduate you on a very difficult job well don.hope it goes on to wonderful things.
regards colin


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Graham,

It will take Google and many of the other Search Engines about 4-6 weeks to properly index the site.

Regards (Thumb)


----------



## martin johns (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice website Graham.
I notice that the Morning Star was built at the Berwick shipyard. She has been lying at a boatyard in Plymouth for several years. I'll take a few photos for you next time I'm around there.


----------



## Bearsie (Nov 11, 2006)

Link works fine, very nice laid out and informative site.
My congrats


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice website,
Good Info on the trawlers

cheers


----------



## R736476 (Jul 2, 2005)

Billy has done a very professional job and also deserves mention of his site on the Ship Research Forum as the shipyard did build more than Sputniks!!
Cheers,
Alex


----------



## R736476 (Jul 2, 2005)

*Berwick Shipyard Website*

The launch of the Berwick Shipyard website - www.berwickshipyard.com - is announced in the Fishing Vessels Forum. 
This is an excellent website produced by SN member Billy Swan covering the history of the yard up to it's closure in 1979.
As the yard built more than fishing vessels it is appropriate that all members should be aware of it!
Well done Billy!
Regards,
Alex


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Hi, site now comes up top of list with Google search. R736476, will post it on the Ship Research Forum, thanks.


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Hi, Alex, see you've already put BK Shipyard in here, thanks, Graham


----------

